

Deconstructing the Computer Guy [Fitness] - chrisguitarguy
http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/deconstructing_computer_guy

======
chrisguitarguy
This is an old article (couldn't find the date), but, if you can ignore all
the body builder marketing, it's a great set of tips about what to do in the
weight room.

Also has a second part:
[http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_trai...](http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/deconstructing_computer_guy_the_other_23_hours)

I've been lifting weights and training for about five years now. Lifting is
one of the best things you can do for your health.

